# timing adjustments



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

so I fugged up. i was putting everything back together after my Timing Chain replacement, and something isn't right: When I put the oil pump and distributor back in, everything looked like it was lining up at TDC and #1 plug at the Distributor again.

Well, when I started the truck up, it was misfiring a little bit and running a tad rough. I put the timing light on it, and the marker was an inch or more away from any of the timing marks on the pulley. I turned the distributor by hand, and the engine started running a lot better, but still, the marks were showing that it was a couple hairs away from getting to the -5 degrees timing mark. 

So I need to get all the way over to +10 degrees, but I don't have any more adjustment room at the distributor. Is there anyway to do this without removing the oil pump again? :balls:


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

I did the same damn thing, when I rebuilt my motor. I cut the end of the slots out of the dizzy,where it was hitting the bolts, with a dremmel. That gave me enough to set the timing. It's been this way got many years, with no problems. My buddy helping me was a case deep that day, and after the second time putting the oil pump in with him watching to see of the dizzy turned or not. I did it this way to get it running. I wasn't drinking,lol.
I need to do a new timing chain install very soon, and I am going to put it back the regular way, but it ran fine like this. The dizzy bolts still caught most of the slots. I can't remember if I had to rotate the plug wires on the cap or not, It's been so long ago. Once you start checking everything out, you should be able to tell what needs to be done with those.This was on a Z24i.
Good Luck


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

You shouldn't have have to do that....Place #1 cyl @ TDC pull your distributor out of the timing cover, check the clock angle of the drive spindle flats...should be 11:25, anything else you'll need to remove the oil pump align the drive spindle timing marks on the oil pump and the drive spindle, reinstall, check clock angle again and it should be 11:25 if you get it right! GL


----------



## DatSoon (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the same issue. I purchased a rebuilt z24 and the timing will not adjust to 5 degrees BTDC. I tried moving the drive spindle one tooth more advanced and it was too much out of adjustment then. I had to put it back at the previous tooth. There is a marking on the drive spindle that lines up on the oil pump when being installed. Having those lined up is the only way I can get my truck to run, but it still is beyond the adjustable limit of the dizzy holes. I may have to cut mine like hans747 suggested. I hate to do that though because it shouldn't be that way. I'm thinking they were a tooth off when they assembled the valve timing.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

check that clock angle!


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks for the advice. Iin order to avoid taking the whole thing apart, I removed the dist. Then I backed the longer oil pump bolts out, and put them in place of the shorter bolts. That let the oil pump slip about 1/2 down, but not come all the way out. That was nice because it didn't dump all the oil out on my floor. Then I took a 7mm socket on a ten-inch extension and used that to push the oil pump shaft back into the oil pump, and turn the shaft into position. Worked fine, so I put the bolts back into place and closed it all up.

Runs great now!


----------

